# att: skyline owners in the us



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i hate to bust your bubble, but the government is starting to crack down on illegally imported skylines. i have seen a few threads on other forums where owners are having their skylines seized. i will post these threads when i get up.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

this is OLD news. its all over the other forums and has been for a couple of months now.

they are targeting certain cars, not all of them. so this only affects a few vehicles. read the whole thread before you post up this kind of stuff.

people that had their vehicles imported by skyline king and a couple of others.

the motorex ones are still legal as well as the r33 skylines that meet fmvss.

kaizo is unaffected too.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its not on here, thats why i'm posting it
but if you would've gave me a chance to post up what i needed to, your word wouldn't be necessary. 
the R32's and R34's are the main ones. motorex spent the time and money doing crash tests on R33's, so those owners should be fine. 
this guy in texas who had his seized:
R32GTR seized in USA, forced to export, any help!??? - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum
pretty much any skyline that is not an R33 or was imported by motorex is going to be affected. as far as kit cars go, i haven't read or heard anything about those being seized. we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

actually it is old news on here as i recently informed the few people who come here to keep an eye out and make sure they have all there stuff in order 

the main reason why these cars are being seized has nothing to do with the motorex scandal, its because of people falsifying import papers, and not properly claiming taxes on the actual value of the cars...

there are a number of R32's and R34's that have been legally imported to the usa, using the kitcar/home build method and there is nothing wrong with those so long as they conform to the state rules/regs regarding safety and emmissions...

but thanks for letting us know anyways


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

sorry i didn't see your thread, but i thought it would help to inform people who may of not heard about this. i mainly doing it because there are quite a few people that have illegally imported skylines and believe they are federally legal. the could have been falsely informed when they bought the car and may not understand how the system works. it would suck for someone to pay $25K for a car and then have it taken from them without getting a penny back from it. being registered and state legal doesn't mean shit, government officials can still seize the car. i just don't want people to be taken advantage of, its really fucked up.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

guess my word wasnt necessary....

like i said really old. believe it or not, this forum for GTRs gets very little US traffic compared to the UK sites and some others like NICO. that is prolly why you didnt see it on here.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

and there is a new USA skyline site which has just gone up, but again it is appreciated when people post this info regardless if its old or new, because if its new then we got something to talk about, and if its old then it helps to keep this kind of stuff on the minds of people who may be buying one to know more about it...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

MostH8D said:


> guess my word wasnt necessary....
> 
> like i said really old. believe it or not, this forum for GTRs gets very little US traffic compared to the UK sites and some others like NICO. that is prolly why you didnt see it on here.


yes, i know this part of the forum gets very little traffic, i've been around for a while and i hardly come through here. but i didn't see anything posted here about this, so it doesn't hurt to have it around. you can say it was kind of a reminder to people.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Old or new makes no difference i can understand that some know about it but since im new to the forum it was a nice piece of information to know i have a friend who has a skyline and didnt know. Everything that is important info old or new is greatly appeceiated some people that dont know yet but whatever i feel bad for buddy in the other forum that got jacked by the government deam aint that ironic


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

Nismo240 said:


> yes, i know this part of the forum gets very little traffic, i've been around for a while and i hardly come through here. but i didn't see anything posted here about this, so it doesn't hurt to have it around. you can say it was kind of a reminder to people.


good point.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm looking into getting a R33 from motorex so i'm glad theyre still ok.


----------



## tuned_nismo (Sep 20, 2008)

c3o5nnect said:


> I'm looking into getting a R33 from motorex so i'm glad theyre still ok.


Sorry to bust your bubble and anyone else who wanna buy from motorex please read this 

the Skyline GT-R wiki: 'MotoRex and the North American Skyline Fiasco"


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

motorex hasnt existed for a couple years, stop spreding propaganda unless you know what you are reading is true or false...


----------



## tuned_nismo (Sep 20, 2008)

Shadao said:


> motorex hasnt existed for a couple years, stop spreding propaganda unless you know what you are reading is true or false...



I saw that and thought it should be shared, I didnt say that it was 100% ture i posted it for the motorex part because theres people on here thinking there still in business and I'm not trying to spead propaganda bullshit, just passing on a article


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well if you knew about motorex and the history behind all of it and how even mentioning motorex in most forums stirs up some kind of junk you'd understand what im talking about...

alot of people have been burned by the whole thing... and some people still are being burned by what happened... its because of what motorex did that screwed the whole skyline community out of many good cars... i know of 4 people who i have talked to who were burned one way or another over motorex

its just a sore subject...

also that magazine is a bit of a joke... ive read some of what they have done and found most of it to be 5th hand info, wrong info, spelling and grammar errors... its as though they are just getting there feet wet with mag's...


----------

